# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مكياج السهرات لصيف هذا الموسم..

## serajmool

ان شاء الله يعجبكم تحياتى للجميع

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

سيره اخيتى يسلموا ايديكى على النقل الجميل تعرفى انا باعشق المكياج و اعرف احط و ابتكر حاجات رائعه بس كله جوووووووووووه البيت و الحمد لله الذى هدانا و ما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله 
بس الوان الروج احلى من الوان الأى شادو لأنه مبالغ فيه شويه يعنى لو خففوا الأحمر هايكون احلى 
لكى منى كل التحية

----------


## boukybouky

بصراحة أنا مستغرباه شويتين 

ثقيل جداً المكياج و انا بأفضل المكياج الخفيف

بس الف شكر لك علي مجهودك 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## serajmool

السلام عليكم


                                               مساءالخير للجميع 

                                أشكرك أمة الله على ردك الحلو والرائع على مشاركتى


                        بس احب أن أنوه أختى أمة الله بأنى شاب مش بنت وشكراً


                  تحياتى للأخت بوكى بكى على ردك على مشاركاتى ألف تحيه


             من قلب فلسطين الصامد الى جميع الأخوة والأخوات الأعضاء جميغاً


                  تحياتى من فلسطين serajmool

----------

